# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  How to add Search dialog

## Absolute_Zero

I'm developing a text editor for Windows Phone 8.1, I want to know how to add a dialog to enter search query

I'm very new to Windows Phone 8.1 developing, so step by step answer is preferable  :Smilie:

----------

